# WIFI doesn't work



## omid_freesky

I flashed ICS ROM and my wifi stopped working. I was using none ICS roms before 
I don't think it's the rom problem because I changed the rom and now use AOKP milestone 4
Is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## l4ever

try flash aopk build 28 http://forum.aokp.co/page/releases
i'am using aokp b28,it's good


----------

